
Ask HN: What is the enterprise value (practical and disruptive) of blockchain? - lasky
Blockchain has separate utility and business value from the accretive gains in holding coins.<p>There are many really smart people who currently hold crypto assets and therefore have skin in the game to convince us that blockchain will be revolutionary, or at least have practical enterprise value.<p>What are your best arguments that the technology will create massive business value?
======
kyloon
One of the core tenets of decentralized applications is the notion of using
programmatic models (i.e. smart contracts) to enforce trust between multiple
digital entities that maintain relationships that are often adversarial in
nature, which are very common in enterprise businesses – think vendor/client
relationship where the obligated parties are bound by legal contracts to
fulfill a set of predefined responsibilities where the vendor expects a
payment for the services provided to the client and the client expects to
receive a reasonable quality of the service rendered by the vendor.

This doesn't mean we should put every legal contracts into the blockchain, but
rather implementing blockchain-based solutions starting with the lowest
hanging fruit problems that will reduce inefficiencies in the short term. The
benefits derived from this will then induce a paradigm shift in how we build
businesses and applications that can further leverage the benefits of the
increased efficiency (capital liquidity, faster/cheaper transactions, etc.),
which will eventually give rise to novel business models and use cases that
are not possible and fathomable today.

[https://www.wired.com/story/how-the-blockchain-is-
redefining...](https://www.wired.com/story/how-the-blockchain-is-redefining-
trust/)

